# Buying LCD tv from Komplett.ie



## rheinie (26 Aug 2006)

Have just seen a Tv on komplet.ie at a very good price .Have anyone any experiences good or bad of buying online from them .Any comments welcome ,thanks in advance,


----------



## Thirsty (26 Aug 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*

Have purchased from them three times in the past; no issues with delivery or quality of what I purchased.  would be happy to use them again.


----------



## envelope (27 Aug 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*

yep i bought a samsung lcd from them. no problems. was delivered by an post and you can track it online to see what stage the delivery is at.


----------



## rheinie (27 Aug 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*

Thanks for replys ,as I am not a big online buyer of products was just wondering what the service was like from komplett .


----------



## MonsieurBond (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*



envelope said:


> yep i bought a samsung lcd from them. no problems. was delivered by an post and you can track it online to see what stage the delivery is at.



Does it come with a UHF and VHF tuner? I.e can you watch all 4 terrestrial channels via an aerial and the full range including UTV, BBC etc. via NTL analogue?


----------



## MandaC (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*

I also bought a LG LCD 32" TV from Komplett in May this year.  It took about 10 days to arrive via an Post.  No problems so far.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*

i've bought stuff off them a good few times - never any hassle


----------



## DoctorEvil (1 Sep 2006)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*

I bought a Samsung 32 inch LCD from them earlier this year - no problems.
I think I spent the extra for the courier delivery as it was still a good bargain.


----------



## positivenote (13 Sep 2006)

what samsung model does people recomend, im undecided between a 37" and a 32".... i'll be putting it in the main dining room and it will be hooked up to ntl digital
thanks


----------



## Nailer00 (13 Sep 2006)

What model is it your considering and at what price?


----------



## EVGR (6 Jul 2007)

What is the come back with komplett if any thing goes wrong with the tv? How have you found their service?


----------



## z108 (6 Jul 2007)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*



envelope said:


> yep i bought a samsung lcd from them. no problems. was delivered by an post and you can track it online to see what stage the delivery is at.



Was it really delivered or did An Post do what they do for every one of my parcels and lie about attempted delivery  while leaving an unable to deliver notice  in my letterbox ?


----------



## Remix (10 Jul 2007)

*Re: Buying LCD tv from Komplet.ie*



envelope said:


> yep i bought a samsung lcd from them. no problems. was delivered by an post and you can track it online to see what stage the delivery is at.


 
I also bought a samsung LCD from them. No problems at all.

However, on the same morning that the online tracking showed the TV arriving at a dutch airport, I walked out my front door in Dublin and met two guys carrying it up the driveway !


----------



## potnoodler (12 Jul 2007)

EVGR said:


> What is the come back with komplett if any thing goes wrong with the tv? How have you found their service?


 


If anything does go wrong with the set outside of shipping it back to Komplett your warranty is still with the manufacturer as well. So generally contact Samsung (in this case) and they arrange the repair


----------



## 8till8 (14 Jul 2007)

I have bought stuff from komplett with no problems

...Until the printer I purchased went faulty. They wouldn't collect faulty item so I had to send it a my cost, they don't handle returns themselves and it was shipped to someplace in europe for checking before they issued a replacement.

...which was also faulty. So I had to send that back at my cost again, this time I demanded a refund but service was extremely slow and evasive. Eventually got my refund but they 'forgot' to refund the shipping costs I incurred so I'm still waiting for that...

Very poor backup service...


----------



## Lanigano (17 Jul 2007)

Am thinking of going for a samsung 37" LCD but there prices vary hugely on komplett. Whats the thing to look out for re picture quality?


----------



## rheinie (17 Jul 2007)

Got the tv from komplett a samsung 20 inch .happy with tv and delivered in 3-4 days.Have now tried to buy something else from them now but after 6 attempts to register and get password have given up on them. Why have they complicated things so much


----------

